# Zustellanlagen mit Maschinen Not-Aus verknüpfen?



## bludie (14 Juli 2010)

Hallo Experten,
ich stehe vor der Frage ob ich ein ortsveränderliches Gerät mit eigenem Not-Aus mit dem Not-Aus Kreis einer Produktionsmaschine verknüpfen muss.
Folgendes Problem:
An einer Produktionsmasch. sollen Steckanschlüsse installiert werden, die den Anschluss von ortsveränderlichen Hubgeräten zulassen. Die Hubgeräte befinden sich auf Rollen und haben einen eigenen Not-Aus.
Muss der Not-Aus von den Hubgeräten auch auf den Not-Aus der Produktionsmaschine wirken?
Das Problem bei der Installation ist die Steckvorrichtung.
Wenn ich den Not-Aus hierüber schleifen muss, so würde die Masch. bei Abziehen des Hubgerätes in Not-Aus gehen. Gibt es eine Norm, welche die Zusammengehörigkeit dieser Maschinenzustellteile beschreibt?
Kann ich die Hubgeräte bzw. die Masch. als Einzelmasch. betrachten?
Wer kann mir hierzu genauere Info geben?
Vielleicht kann ja auch einer Not-Aus Verknüpfung durch geänderte/geeignete Kennzeichnung entgegenwirken.
Besten Dank bludie


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ohne da jetzt mit einer professionellen Erklärung zu kommen sehe ich das so :
Möglicherweise wird der Bediener den Not-Aus-Schalter in einer Panik-Situation benutzen. In so einer Situation wird er zwar den Schalter wahrnehmen, nicht aber überlegen, ob dieser Schalter nun der richtige für den jeweiligen Anlagenteil ist. Ergo ... ist nicht auf Anhieb ersichtlich, dass dein Zusatz-Mechanismus NICHTS mit der Restmaschine zu tun hat so würde ich ganz generell die beiden Not-Aus-Kreise koppeln.
Das die Maschine in Not-Aus geht wenn du das Zusatzaggregat abziehst kann auch u.U. eine zusätzliche Sicherheit sein.
Willst du die Maschine ohne das Zusatzaggregat betreiben, so kannst du hier ja auch mit einem Dummi-Stecker arbeiten, der den Kreis wieder schließt ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Juli 2010)

eine Gefahr besteht aber darin, wenn die Einheit ausgesteckt ist und
irgendwie neben der Anlage steht. Ist eine Gefahr vorhanden und der
Maschinenbediener muss einen Not-[Halt] Aus, betätigen, haut aber auf
den ausgesteckten Schalter, wird er in Panik unter umständen keinen
angeschlossenen finden. 
Bei den steckbaren HMI Geräten mit Not-Halt, sind diese nicht Gelb-Rot
gekennzeichet sondern Grau oder Schwarz. Diese haben dann auch 
spezielle Stecker die dann beim Ausstecken diesen Schalter überbrücken.

Immer schön vorsichtig, bei den was du da machst...


----------



## bludie (14 Juli 2010)

Ja danke für die Antworten,
aber Vorgabe war das die Masch. weiterlaufen sollte wenn das Hubgerät abgezogen wird.
Ich dachte eine spezielle Kennzeichnung des Not-Aus am Hubgerät würde vielleicht die Einzelbetrachtung erlauben.
Um das alles zu verdeutlichen:
Bediener sitzt an Masch. zum Teileeinlegen. es handelt sich hierbei um einen Rundtaktautomaten,
 Durchmesser ca. 3m, Maschinenkörper voll gekapselt, Ausserhalb des Körpers mehrere Zuführeinrichtungen für Material. Dieses alles ist fest montiert und über den Maschinennotaus verknüpft. Vor diese Zustelleinrichtungen sollen dann die Hubgeräte gestellt werden um dort Material einzufüllen. Für das Auffüllen der Hubgeräte mit Material sollen diese abgesteckt werden und an anderer Stelle werden diese wieder beladen. Dieses soll aber nicht der Bediener erledigen. Für das Befüllen der Hubgeräte soll der Laufende Prozess des Rundtaktautomaten nicht unterbrochen werden.
Gibt es denn keine Normen auf welche man sich bei einer Entscheidung stützen könnte?

@Helmut,
deine Ausführung ist vollkommen richtig und somit denke ich muss eine spezielle Kennzeichnung auch erfolgen. Aber wie und wo steht das?
Weisst du was für Stecker das sind, die diese Überbrückung übernehmen könnten?


----------



## Deltal (14 Juli 2010)

Selbst mit spezielle Kennzeichung wäre es unschön wenn der Not-Halt nur für den Heber wirkt wenn 10cm daneben der Förderer noch lustig weiterläuft.

Wäre es nicht möglich im Übergangsbreich zwischen Hubgerät und Zustelleinrichtungen am festen Teil einen Not-Halt zu plazieren und an den Hubgeräten nichts?

Weiterhin bleibt das Problem das ein Not-Halt Taster in gelb rot eben IMMER funktionieren muss.. 
Sagen wir mal jemand steckt das Hubgerät ab und steckt schnell den Dummystecker auf (muss ja weiterlaufen). Jedoch wird das Hubgerät nicht weggeräumt weil etwas dazwischen gekommen ist. 
Wenn man soche Sachen technisch lösen kann, ist das immer besser als auf Anweisungen an die Maschinenbediener zu vertrauen..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Juli 2010)

schau doch mal bei Siemens unter den Mobile Panel nach, die Anschluß-
boxen können das. Vlt, kannst du die ja Zweckendfremden.


----------



## bludie (14 Juli 2010)

Also eine technische Lösung ist sicherlich immer besser, aber ich weiss nicht, wie ich dieses realisieren soll, damit dieses auch normkonform ablaufen kann.
Bin auch schon am überlegen, ob der Not-Aus schalter am Hubgerät überhaupt notwenig ist. Die Bedienteile vom Hubgerät sind Hauptschalter, Taster Heben, Taster Senken und Not Aus schalter. D.H. wenn ich ich eine Hubbewegung ausführen will, muss ich den Taster Heben/Senken sowieso gedrückt halten und wenn jetzt am Hubgerät eine gefährliche Situation auftritt, so könnte doch der Hauptschalter diese auch abschalten. Seine Farben sind gelb/rot und von der räumlichen Anordnung der Bedienteile sind sie nicht größer als in schätzungsweise 20 cm Durchmesser angeordnet.
Wäre dieses so zulässig?


----------



## Safety (14 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich wuerde die Not-Halt Funktion der Maschine erweitern und die Hubgeraete mit den vorhanden abschalten. D.H. Du musst entsprechend des ermittelten PLr deine Hubgeraete trennen. Z.B. im Schaltschrank die Versorgungsspannung der Hubgeraete abschalten. Aber ich kenne diese Geraete nicht und es koennte durch aus noch mehr noetig sein. Da Du die Hubgeraete in der naehe einer Einlegestation hast ist da auch immer ein Not-Halt oder Not-Aus Taster. Also die Not-Halt Taster an den Hubgeraeten entfernen. Aber dadurch koennte die CE ungueltig werden. Also muesstest Du eine neue erstellen fuer die Gesamtmaschine. 

Wo ist die UE taste an diesem Rechner???


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Juli 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Wo ist die UE taste an diesem Rechner???


 

die "UE" Taste ist oben Rechts, ueber der "AE" Taste und unter der "SS" Taste


----------



## Safety (14 Juli 2010)

Hallo Helmut,
da ist die eben nicht, naja vileleicht finde ich sie noch die AE und UE.


----------



## Safety (14 Juli 2010)

Noch eins, ich finde schon das Du einen Not-Halt oder Aus an der Hubmaschine brauchst. Gibt es eine CE von dem Teil?

Helmut oder man schreibt eben ohne UE AE


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Juli 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> da ist die eben nicht, naja vileleicht finde ich sie noch die AE und UE.


 
...warte ich helf dir:


----------



## bludie (15 Juli 2010)

Danke Safety,
auf dem Hubgerät ist ein CE Zeichen vorhanden.
Ich habe noch mal 2 Fotos hinzugefügt. Nach meinem dafürhalten könnte man den Not Aus am Hubgerät weglassen und dafür die Spannungsvers. des Hubgerätes über Not-Aus mit abschalten.
Es könnte zusätzlich noch ein Not Aus Schalter in der Nähe der Hubgeräte installiert werden.
Klar fällt dann das CE vom Hubgerät weg und ich müsste für die Gesamtmasch. eine neue CE erstellen. Dieses wäre aber auch ein Riesenaufwand nur um ein Hubgerät an einer Masch. anzuschließen.
Auch habe ich überlegt bei Ausbau des Not-Aus vom Hubgerät würde ja die CE von dieser erlischen. Da diese Gerät aber ortsveränderlich sind, ist es ja auch möglich sie an einem anderen Ort zu betreiben. Ohne Einzel CE doch gar nicht zulässig. Also kann diese Version auch nicht angewandt werden.
Somit würde doch die am ehesten verwendbare Version  eine einwandfrei zugehörige neue Kennzeichnung des Not Aus Schalter´s mit sich bringen. Aber in welcher Form und wodrauf kann man sich berufen?
Wie seht ihr das oder habt ihr noch eine andere Idee?


----------



## Deltal (15 Juli 2010)

Wird die CE ungültig wird wenn du z.B. den Taster gegen einen grau/schwarzen tauscht?

Sonst.. dickes Schild dransetzen, dabei aber zusätzlich einen festen Not-Halt installieren der dann die Geräte und die Zuführung abschaltet. Denke man könnte da etwas neben die Hubgeräte auf den Boden dübeln..


----------



## bludie (15 Juli 2010)

*geeignete Steckverbinder*

So, ich habe bei Fa. Harting Steckverbinder mit Schaltkontakten gefunden, welche den Not-Aus Kreis aufrechterhalten bei Ziehen der Verbindung.
Werde den Not-Aus der Hubgeräte somit in den Maschinennotaus einknüpfen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juli 2010)

bludie schrieb:


> So, ich habe bei Fa. Harting Steckverbinder mit Schaltkontakten gefunden, welche den Not-Aus Kreis aufrechterhalten bei Ziehen der Verbindung.
> Werde den Not-Aus der Hubgeräte somit in den Maschinennotaus einknüpfen.


 
wüdest du den mal ein Bildchen oder Link hochladen...?


----------



## Deltal (15 Juli 2010)

bludie schrieb:


> So, ich habe bei Fa. Harting Steckverbinder mit Schaltkontakten gefunden, welche den Not-Aus Kreis aufrechterhalten bei Ziehen der Verbindung.
> Werde den Not-Aus der Hubgeräte somit in den Maschinennotaus einknüpfen.




Und was machst du wenn jemand den Stecker zieht und das Gerät stehen bleibt?


----------



## Safety (15 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
all die beschrieben Einbindungen sind moeglich! Risikobeurteilung durchfuehren wenn das Restrisiko akzeptabel ist kannst Du das Hubgeraet mit eigenen Not-Aus Halt ausruesten, Restrisiko ist eben das der Bediener nicht erkennt welchen Taster er betaetigen soll hier spricht die 13850 etwas anderes. 
Auch die Einbindung des Not-Halt vom Hubgeraet ist moeglich hier bleibt als Resrisiko das ausgesteckte Geraet und der nicht Funktionsfaehige Taster. Koennte man als Restrisiko in die Betriebsanleitung schreiben, muss immer auf einen bestimmten Abstellplatz. Du siehst es bleibt immer ein Restrisiko nun musst du beurteilen ob es akzeptabel ist. 

Die Loesung, Einbindung in das Gesamtkonzept scheint mir am besten, aber hier muss Du eventuell ein Gesamt CE vergeben, was aber kein grosses Problem ist, da ja eine CE von dem Hubgeraet vorliegt nun musst Du nur die Aenderungen dokumentieren und die Unterlagen anpassen. Beurteilen wie sich das Hubgeraet im Gesamtsicherheitskonzept verhaelt musst Du immer. Auch hier wuerde ich eine Sondersteckvorrichtung anbringen damit das Hubgeraet nicht wo anders betrieben werden kann.

Alles moeglich man muss es eben verantworten koennen und auch dokumentieren und alles in die Betriebsanleitung schreiben.


----------



## bludie (15 Juli 2010)

*Steckverbindung*

Hallo Helmut,
einen Link habe ich leider nicht, da ich die Daten direkt vom Harting Service bekommen habe. Anbei aber dessen Daten.


----------



## bludie (15 Juli 2010)

Ja deine Ausführung würde ich auch so sehen.
Wie auch immer, ein Restrisiko wird es wohl immer geben.
Würde aber trotzdem die Sondersteckvorrichtung bevorzugen. Sollte am Hubgerät selber ein Warnhinweis angebracht werden? So in etwa: Sicherheitsfunktionen nur im eingesteckten Zustand in Funktion. Gerät auch bei Nichtgebrauch anschliessen.
Gruß bludie


----------



## Safety (16 Juli 2010)

Restrisiko muss nicht sein!
Eine schon im vorfeld geregelte Bestellung des Zukaufgeraetes haette alle Probleme geloest.


----------

